# 93 Altima Constant squeak



## clutch (Apr 15, 2005)

I posted this problem earlier but nothing has resolved. I have a 93 Altima and when taking turns sharp or not there is a squeaking sound that is annoying then goes away when car is straightened out. I first checked out the power steering pump and the lines are working fine. The more I listen to it the less it sounds like it is coming from the engine rather the rear. Anyone have any insight to leave.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

clutch said:


> I posted this problem earlier but nothing has resolved. I have a 93 Altima and when taking turns sharp or not there is a squeaking sound that is annoying then goes away when car is straightened out. I first checked out the power steering pump and the lines are working fine. The more I listen to it the less it sounds like it is coming from the engine rather the rear. Anyone have any insight to leave.


sit in the back of the car and have someone drive it. then youll be able to tell where its coming from. i think you should check the tension of the serpentine belt and also see if its worn or not.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Try pushing down on each of the four corners to see if it makes any noise.

Troy


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Might be a brake shield or shroud making contact only during the sharp turn.


----------



## plaidburybunny (Jun 23, 2004)

could be a pulley. had that happen on mine (it was the a/c idler pulley) where it would just make awful squealing noises randomly.


----------



## fleshka (Aug 4, 2005)

what i have begun to see is that you are better off spending money on a new car than a cheaper old car b/c of the breakdown. my 73k 1993 altima is dead b/c the trans shit the bed.


----------

